#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-04
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<supersasho> spectrum1: na zdravi!
<supersasho> momentalne na moje, bo kaslem nejak moc :)
<spectrum1> supersasho, jj, na zdravi!
<spectrum1> supersasho, hned jdu na to ;-)
<supersasho> ospravedlnujem sa, ale mozem si pripit len cajom co tu mam :)
<spectrum1> * se napyt 
<supersasho> :)
<spectrum1> ok, tak jeste jednou ..
<spectrum1> kdyz mas jen ten caj 
<supersasho> :)
<spectrum1> jj, na zdravi! ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-05
<adlet> flack - tak jsem to rozchodila
<flack> adlet, gratulujem
<adlet> dik :)
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi!
<spectrum1> a na to se napyjem
<spectrum1> na zdravi! ;-)
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-06
<myschak> hoj
<myschak> names
<kyselejsyrecek> achjo, zasrany pulseaudio :(
<kyselejsyrecek> at ziji bednicky pripojeny k mobilu! ^^ ...-.-
<myschak> lolec
<myschak> co jsem to slysel, ze novy ubu bude bez gnome?
<kyselejsyrecek> to neni k smichu, nekdo ten zvukovej aparat v Ubuntu proste posral
<kyselejsyrecek> tak o tom nic nevim
<myschak> zvuk byl vzdycky dosraty
<kyselejsyrecek> 11.10 ma byt bez X.Orgu, ale to je neco trosku jinyho
<kyselejsyrecek> to teda jo.. ale tak jak je ted teda jeste nikdy
<kyselejsyrecek> aby mi jel posuvnik po milovych skocich dopredu a pritom nic nehralo a zbytek aplikaci nereagoval, to uz je fakt extrem
<myschak> novy ubu bez gnome shell
<kyselejsyrecek> ano, a nautilus samozrejme pri pretahovani videi z fotaku nezapomene pokazde spadnout.. kurva tady se vazne vsecko sere posledni dobou, mam ten pocit.. -.-
<kyselejsyrecek> jo, to je vlastne fakt.. o tom jsem cosi cetl
#ubuntu-cz 2010-11-07
<brk> cest praci .o)
<BATi> brk: cest cemu? :)))
<brk> vole
<brk> dnes je vyroci VRSR!
<BATi> brk: no nechava me to chladnym stejne jako za totality :)
<brk> to si vytiskni a prilen na domovni dvere :o) http://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/5pspL8aGjD7DKWhsSfiHvg
<BATi> brk: to vis, jeste auroru si budu vesit na dvere, voe :)
<myschak> cest kurva praci!
<BATi> jezis, dalsi komofil :)
<kyselejsyrecek> taky se vam pri kazdym bootu z panelu ztrati jeden applet?
<brk> ne
<kyselejsyrecek> to je divny..
<kyselejsyrecek> mne pokazdy
<kyselejsyrecek> nautilus jeste pulku veci pise anglicky, treba takovy dialogovy okna typu Replace, Skip, ...
<kyselejsyrecek> no a o tom zvuku teda nemluve.. to je katastrofa
<brk> mas to rozbite
<kyselejsyrecek> mam
<brk> zkus zalozit jineho uzivatele a prihlasit se pod nim
<kyselejsyrecek> ale je to cista instalace
<brk> mozna mas jen rozbity prfil
<brk> profil
<kyselejsyrecek> protoze i zalohu jsem si smazal a zapomnel z lucidu zase zkopirovat na druhej disk..
<kyselejsyrecek> mm, dobry napad.. zkusim to
<kyselejsyrecek> dik
<fornhort> Zdravim, muze mi nekdo poradit se zmenou temat v emeraldu prosim? Nejak nemuzu prijit na to, jak aktivovat importovane tema :)
<myschak> hoj má tu někdo zkušenosti s cisco VPN na Ubuntu 64-bit?
#ubuntu-cz 2011-10-31
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<|Nuclear|> DoNtIkE, ahoj
<DoNtIkE> stejný problém jak vcera
<DoNtIkE> nefunkcni synaptic
<DoNtIkE> po zadani hesla spadne
<DoNtIkE> terminate called after throwing an instance of 'std::out_of_range'
<DoNtIkE>   what():  vector::_M_range_check
<DoNtIkE> ted radte :D Bezproblemu fungoval ale ted z niceho nic nechce jet
<Amynka> DoNtIkE: tvuj problem je ze nemas utf-8
<DoNtIkE> aha. Co to znamena? Jak to opravim?
<Amynka> DoNtIkE: to s tim nema nic spolecnyho
<DoNtIkE> Myslel jsem že utf-8 je již v systemu zahrnuto
<squirrel1> lidi
<squirrel1> kdysi jsem nasel programek ktery mel v Ubuntu nechat pamet po zaverenem programu v RAM a timpadem zrychlit dalsi otevrenit toho programu, nevite nekdo jmeno? :-)
<Guest40246> zdravim
<Chinese_soup> hi
<Guest40246> mam takovy problem s irssi + bitlbee, nejsem uplny zacatecnik co se linuxu tyce, rozjel jsem si vlastni server na ubuntu a bez problemu rozbehal irssi s bitlbee, pres ten se pripojuji na gtalk, ale z niceho nic se mi irssi odpojuje od bitlbee a nevim proc, v nicem jsem se nevrtal, cili to vzniklo samo od sebe, coz je divne
<DoNtIkE> joo.. takových je nas tu vic co jim z niceho nic prestane neco fungovat :D
<Guest40246> nekdy je to naladovejsi a nevyzpytatelnejsi nez zensky :))
<Guest40246> no nic, doufam, ze to tu vyresim
<DoNtIkE> nastesti linux nechodi nakupovat :D
<Guest40246> irssi jako takove bezi, i ted na nem jsem, ale nechce se kamaradit s bitlbee, a to me docela stve
<Guest40246> nastesti ano :))
<DoNtIkE> bohuzel s timhle ti neporadim. Co se tyce linuxu tak se povazuji za pokrocileho zacatecniku 
<DoNtIkE> (jiz umim i vypnout pc)
<Guest40246> chapu, snad se najde nekdo, kdo bude vedet
<Guest40246> i kdyz tohle bude dost tezke odhadnout, kdyz to vzniklo z niceho nic
<Guest40246> zatim se du vrtat v dyni, v Linuxu jsem se dnes vrtal az az
<DoNtIkE> jo.. odreagovani musi byt. Ja jdu pokracovat v uceni elektrotechniky do skoly :/
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: jeste ti to nejde? Uzivam tohle spojeni k plne spokojenosti
<ZOMBitch> hmhm, uz to ctu kua :D
<squirrel1> ja taky pouzival
<ZOMBitch> mno tj fuck, kdyz by se tu nasla nejaka dobra duse az se borec vrati, tak at se podiva na platnost certifikatu od googlu ;)
<DoNtIkE> ne nejede :D
<ZOMBitch> ale jde :P
<DoNtIkE> jak to vis? Ja bych rekl ze ne
<ZOMBitch> na to tady koukam :)
<ZOMBitch> poslu screen :P
<DoNtIkE> ok
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/irssi.jpg
<DoNtIkE> jen se tak blbe zeptam. co s tím mám urobit?
<ZOMBitch> s cim? :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: sorry, za debilni dotaz, ale jak kurva ziskat ten seznam lidi?! :D to je plugin, script? :)
<ZOMBitch> btw pokud nema byt misto 20:58 < DoNtIkE> ne nejede :D - ne nenajde ...
<DoNtIkE> nevim co se tu ted resi
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: je to plugin ...
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: podminkou je ale, ze irssi musi bezet ve screenu
<Chinese_soup> běží
<DoNtIkE> uz jsem v obraze :D
<Chinese_soup> takže to je screen split?
<ZOMBitch> tak by nemel byt prob :)
<ZOMBitch> vlastne ano :)
<ZOMBitch> DoNtIkE: ja uz taky, ale chvilek mi to trvalo :D
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: a ještě jak se jmenuje prosím? :)
<DoNtIkE> Ta slečna?
<ZOMBitch> :))
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: nicklist
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: http://scripts.irssi.org/html/nicklist.pl.html
<Chinese_soup> how could I miss it?!
<Chinese_soup> díky
<Chinese_soup> zajímavý, že jsem asi před dvěma měsíci tohle celý projížděl a koukal co by se mohlo hodit :)
<ZOMBitch> :)))
<ZOMBitch> jn
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: a nasel jsi tam neco zajimaveho ?
<Chinese_soup> nepematuji se :D
<Chinese_soup> vím jen, že používám auto-op, hilightwin a irssi-xmpp
<Chinese_soup> to je asi tak vše co jsem použil z toho
<Chinese_soup> navíc irssi-xmpp tam ani není, zřejmě
<FrostyX> co dela ten auto-op ?
<Chinese_soup> auto-opuje čí dává jiné módy než +o :)
<FrostyX> irssi-xmpp bude predpokladam jenom nejaka xmpp brana ne ?
<FrostyX> sice si ted pripadam jak idiot, ale je mi to auto-op k necemu dobry ? :-D
<FrostyX> ja pouzivam toto
<FrostyX> 22:03 | Loaded scripts:
<FrostyX> 22:03 | adv_windowlist  /home/frostyx/.irssi/scripts/autorun/adv_windowlist.pl
<FrostyX> 22:03 | nickcolor       /home/frostyx/.irssi/scripts/autorun/nickcolor.pl
<FrostyX> 22:03 | notify          /home/frostyx/.irssi/scripts/autorun/notify.pl
<FrostyX> 22:03 | bitlbee_rename  /home/frostyx/.irssi/scripts/autorun/bitlbee_rename.pl
<Chinese_soup> irssi-xmpp je v podstatě jabber klient, nenazval bych to jako branu, ale ja to pouzivam jen k pripojeni na dva multi user chaty
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> a pokud nikde nechces nikoho opovat, davat mu voice nebo cokoliv tak je to ten auto-op k ničemu, ano :)
<FrostyX> ok ok
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: na co je ten adv_windowlist?
<FrostyX> ten mi mezi statusbarem a promptem ukazuje otevrene okna s cislem/pismenkem, kterym se na nej dostanu
<ZOMBitch> aha, pismenka si pamatuju a jeste nemsi to uz nechci :))
<FrostyX> Me to vyhovuje. Kdyz mam otevrenych deset oken, z toho nejaky query, ktery maj cisilka pokazdy jiny, tak se to celkem hodi .. Ale mozna to mas nejak poreseny a nepotrebujes to no :)
<ZOMBitch> mam to ve statusbaru nad promptem :D
<FrostyX> me se ty okna taky mozna pridali DO statusbaru, nevim k cemu to patri :-D 
<ZOMBitch> :))
<Chinese_soup> hmm, to se hodí
<ZOMBitch> tak tj podle me zaklad, preci nebudu prolezat kazdej chan abych zjistil jestli se tam neco nedeje :D
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/f/577/shot27102011174723.png/
<FrostyX> takto to vypada u me
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: to bylo na mě? :)
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: j
<Chinese_soup> hmm, se stydim jak defaultne vypada to moje irssi
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: no, mně stačí to základní "Act"
<Chinese_soup> číslíčka si pamatuju a query jsou vždycky poslední
<ZOMBitch> dit
<Chinese_soup> no a proc to tedy bylo na me?
<Chinese_soup> ja myslel to to se hodí na to adv_windowlist
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: nevim jak je zaklad, ja myslel ze tam neni ani to ACT 
<Chinese_soup> to právě je :)
<ZOMBitch> koukam ze to neni uplne spatne, to adv_ ... :D ale desne mista to krade :(
<FrostyX> 2-3 radky ...
<Chinese_soup> too much!
<ZOMBitch> takhle udelat jen query a mas to jeden radek :))
<FrostyX> Jo, to by asi nebylo spatne
<ZOMBitch> nechcete to nekdo prepsat? :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ted ty ukaz /script list :)
<FrostyX> koukneme se co tam mas hezkeho :-D
<ZOMBitch> sry za spam :P
<ZOMBitch> 3 notify          /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/notify.pl                                          
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 facebook_bitlbee_rename /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/facebook_bitlbee_rename.pl                 
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 nickcolor       /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/nickcolor.pl                                       
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 nickserv        /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/nickserv.pl                                        
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 ascii           /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/ascii.pl                                           
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 autochannel     /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autochannel.pl                                     
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 google          /usr/share/irssi/scripts/google.pl                                           
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 history_search  /usr/share/irssi/scripts/history_search.pl                                   
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 active_notify   /usr/share/irssi/scripts/active_notify.pl                                    
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 hilightwin      /usr/share/irssi/scripts/hilightwin.pl                                       
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 operview        /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/operview.pl                                
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 bitlbee_join_notice /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/bitlbee_join_notice.pl                 
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 bitlbee_typing_notice /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/bitlbee_typing_notice.pl             
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 bitlbee_blist   /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/bitlbee_blist.pl                           
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 acsii           /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/acsii.pl                                   
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 bitlbee_nick_change /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/bitlbee_nick_change.pl                 
<ZOMBitch> 22:33 nicklist        /home/zomb/.irssi/scripts/autorun/nicklist.pl                                
<FrostyX> ten hilightwin vypada zajimave
<ZOMBitch> jeste zajimavejsi je to ze mi nejde :D
<Chinese_soup> tak tady máte mé skromné irssi :) http://93.185.109.143:8080/irssi.png
<FrostyX> skoda, jestli z toho okna lze nejak slusne i odepisovat, tak si to musim poladit :)
<Chinese_soup> ZOMBitch: tak aspoň vidíš jak to vypadá! :D
<ZOMBitch> hm
<Chinese_soup> no nic hoši, jdu spát, dobrou
<ZOMBitch> gn :)
<FrostyX> dobrou
<ZOMBitch> ja se musim podivat na regularni vyrazy, bo jsem uplne tupej a uz si tam s tim pul hodiny hraju a porad je to blbe :D
<FrostyX> ja je vzdycky tak strasne napatlu jen at to funguje ... sice je ten vyraz treba petkrat delsi nez by mohl byt, nemluve o rychlosti, ale co uz :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<ZOMBitch> mam to podobne, ale malinko snahy tomu zas dam :)
<FrostyX> ja tomu nerozumim no :(
<ZOMBitch> ja taky ne, ale maskuju to zavorkama :D
<FrostyX> tak uz mi funguje ten hilightwin.pl
<ZOMBitch> je to k necemu?
<ZOMBitch> ze bych se v pom pohnipal taky
<FrostyX> ukazu ti jak to vypada .. hilightni me, at to nejak vypada
<Chinese_soup> FrostyX: baf
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: haloo
<FrostyX> http://imageshack.us/f/266/shot31102011225232.png/
<Chinese_soup> já to mám hezčí! :P 
<Chinese_soup> eh, no nic :)
<FrostyX> mam z toho smisene pocity
<ZOMBitch> co je to za bordel :D
<FrostyX> co :-D
<FrostyX> btw nevite proc mi scrot dela tak hnusny screeny ? :-D
<Chinese_soup> -q 100?
<FrostyX> asi to spis vypada furt stejne 
<Chinese_soup> tak máš špatný očíčka!
<Chinese_soup> mně to připadá pěkný :)
<FrostyX> jen velikost je nekolikrat vetsi ..
<FrostyX> jo ? Me to teda pripada hrozne rozmazany
<Chinese_soup> mně teda ani moc ne
<Chinese_soup> aha, ja říkal, že jdu spát, nevadí
<FrostyX> ale jinak zas tak slepej nejsem ...
<FrostyX> no, ja planoval taky uz pred hodinou, ze si pujdu lehnout
<FrostyX> mam takovy dotaz k psani offline kamaradum na icq/jabberu (irssi+bitlbee). Staci /query JmenoKamarada a napsat mu tam - ikdyz je zrovna off ?
<ZOMBitch> asi ano, ale potvrdit ti to nemuzu
<ZOMBitch> mozna i podle serveru, na FB to takhle jde
<FrostyX> ok
<FrostyX> zaslano, kdyztak ma dotycny smulu no. :-) Jeste bych potreboval lepsi tab-completion a jsem dokonale spokojeny :-)
<ZOMBitch> jn
<FrostyX> na par dnu, nez si najdu neco noveho do ceho bych mohl vrtat :-D
<ZOMBitch> :))
<FrostyX> ale ne ze bych nejaky slusny tab-completion ala bash nasel. Co me nejvic nasere kdyz napisu dve pismena (na vic jsem linej) jmena na FB, zmacknu tab a doplni to nekoho jineho, takze to muzu jako nejvetsi idiot cele smazat a napsat znovu .. Potrebuju aby mi to vyhodilo dialog ... pokud nekdo mate, piste :) Jinak to zkusim najit nekdy ve skole az se budu nudit)
<FrostyX> ted jdu spat, bye ;)
<ZOMBitch> :)))) gn
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-01
<ZOMBitch> kua, nemuzu nejak zformulovat dotaz do googlu :D
<ZOMBitch> jak inteligentne popsat presmerovani vystupu ls cannot access ... kamkoli, treba /dev/null
 * ZOMBitch kouka, ze nas tu moc neni :(
<Guest73075> njn
<Guest73075> nenadelas nic
<DoNtIkE> copak to vidím za zpravu. Konecne update pro ovladace Ati?
<FrostyX> DoNtIkE: ktery a) nebude fungovat b) bude fungovat hur nez stavajici c) nepujde nainstalovat :-D Ale jinak jsem optimista :-D
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> zlaty oss driver :-P
<Chinese_soup> </troll>
<FrostyX> nevim jestli je na tom oss driver lepe nebo ne, nastesti uz to nejakou dobu nemusim pouzivat. Naposledy jsem ho mel asi pred rokem a pul kdy mi nefungovalo uspavani, topilo to jako krava, vydrz baterie mozna tak polovicni nez na winech, vsechno nechutne pomale ... Doufam ze ted uz je to lepsi
<FrostyX> Ted mam intel a naprosta spokojenost
<Chinese_soup> nevím, mám dost starou kartu a nemám to jak porovnat s fglrx
<Chinese_soup> nejnovější verze už mojí kartu nepodporuje a poslední verze co tu kartu podporuje chce Xorg 6 a nejaky starsi kernel
<DoNtIkE> tak to já mám Ati HD 5470 a tahle karta ma opravdu blbe ovladace. Bohuzel
<FrostyX> ja mel HD2600 a to stalo taky za prd no
 * SquirrelCZE ma Nvidii a plna spokojenost
<FrostyX> jj, s nvidiou taky problemy moc nejsou ... 
<starejbar> FireGL 5250 a na to moje smrdlani taky no problemo
 * |Nuclear| ma Nvidii a plna spokojenost
<DoNtIkE> tuhle kartu mam v nb. Jedanlo se mne hlavne o cenu nb. kombinace intel a nvidii je o 4k drazsi
<FrostyX> ja si bohate vystacim s intelem ...
 * SquirrelCZE taky notes
<FrostyX> ale zalezi co na ntb delas no, ja nastesti na ten textovej editor, konzoli a chromium zas takovej vykon nepotrebuju
<SquirrelCZE> a kromne zacate a jinych modelu urcenych do nejslabsich PC vede co se tyce procaku zasadne  Sandy Bridge
<SquirrelCZE> nevim o jedinem AMD procesoru ktery by porazil SB :D
<DoNtIkE> zjistil jsem ze taky ne. Do skoly to vykonove satci. Bohuzel baterie nic moc
<SquirrelCZE> a co se tyce grafiky tak jsem chtel nvidii at nemam prave problem s ovladacem a mam klid
<SquirrelCZE> a hlavne, za 17k si stezuju jen na hdd a malo portu :D
<SquirrelCZE> jinak Core i5, nVidia 520m a 2x4GB RAM
<SquirrelCZE> hdd je jen 5400 takze trosku brzdi...
<DoNtIkE> jo.. SB je dobra vec. Na probookach to vydzi s wifi bezproblemu 5 hodin
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
 * SquirrelCZE kdyby si sprovoznil Nvidia Optimus a nainstalova archa, tak ma to same :D
<DoNtIkE> tak to mam AMD Turion II P540 s frekvencí 2,4 GHz ATI Mobility Radeon HD5470 
<DoNtIkE> za tu cenu lepsi Lenovo nekoupim
<SquirrelCZE> no, ja bych nechtel lenovo :D
<SquirrelCZE> osobni zkusenost:
<SquirrelCZE> mame doma 2x Lenovo
<SquirrelCZE> a 2X Acer plus tu jeste byl jeden Acer (porad funkcni, 5 let)
<SquirrelCZE> obe lenova uz byly na reklamaci
<SquirrelCZE> z tech Aceru ani jeden
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, podle mne jen Lenovo neumi delat levne notesy (pod 18k), na Thinkpady samozrejmne nereknu ani slovo :D
<DoNtIkE> ja jsem spokojenej. Stal me 10k a zatim s nim nemam problem
<DoNtIkE> Juj.. ted me spravce aktualcizaci vyhodil chybovou hlasku
<DoNtIkE> W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/iaz/battery-status/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/source/Sources  404  Not Found
<DoNtIkE> , W:Failed to fetch http://ppa.launchpad.net/iaz/battery-status/ubuntu/dists/oneiric/main/binary-amd64/Packages  404  Not Found
<DoNtIkE> co je s temi zdrojema?
<SquirrelCZE> oneiric?
<SquirrelCZE> tak kolem tech 10k muze AMD vest no
<DoNtIkE> ano oneric
<DoNtIkE> provedl jsem aktualizace a uz to zmizelo. Snad to zitra nebude zase otravovat :D
<SquirrelCZE> hmm, bezne po vydani nove verze
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<DoNtIkE> jeste me stve synaptic. Po zadani hesla spadne :-/
<SquirrelCZE> tak, co vim tak v oneiricu uz s nim nepocitaji :D
<DoNtIkE> ne.. ale ve zdrojich je. Bezproblemu jsem ho nainstaloval. bezproblemu fungoval. Instaloval jsem pres neho LAMP. Ted jsem chtel nainstalovat nejake baliky a nejede
<DoNtIkE> Asi ze sebe dela urazeneho :D Treba vymekne
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: ja mam ThinkPad SL510. Je to "ThinkPad" v uvozovkach - stal me 13k. (on ma streva z IdeaPadu), ale naprosta spokojenost. 
<SquirrelCZE> FrostyX: rikam, mely jsme doma dva IdeaPady
<SquirrelCZE> a oba v reklamacce uz...
<SquirrelCZE> tri Acery ktere jsme mely ani jeden
<FrostyX> IdeaPad ma spoluzak a vypada to hrozne. Ty plasty od pohledu vypadaj mnohem hur nez sebelevnejsi acer, chlazeni to ma na prd, ... ani se nedivim ze se to sere. (ale hodnotim na zaklade jednoho modelu co jsem mel cest videt)
<SquirrelCZE> ty ja na zaklade dvou co jsou v rodine :D
<FrostyX> :) Pred rokem jsem uvazoval ze si to poridim (z obrazku / recenzi to vypadalo dost dobre), ale ted jsem si 100% jisty ze bych to nechtel no
<FrostyX> S ThinkPadem naprosta spokojenost
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<SquirrelCZE> tak ja puvodne chtel Dell Vostro
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem nakonec nebyly prachy tak mam Acer :D
<SquirrelCZE> P.S: ten Dell mel byt o stejnem vykonu, za 26k
<SquirrelCZE> ten acer mam za 17k :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale tak o palec mensi no a hdd je asi horsi
<FrostyX> No jo, kdyz vy srovnavate jen vykon ...
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak, vim ze to je i o kvalite, ale chtel jsem urcity minimalni vykon a rekl jsem si ze ten acer nakonec preziju
<Chinese_soup> no, jde spis o to, jestli to ten acer prezije :D
<SquirrelCZE> mit vetsi finance, tak jdu do stejne vykoneho, ale kvalitnejsiho notesu
<DoNtIkE> to ja jsem spokojenej. Pocitam ze me nb vydrzi 3 roky a pak stejne bude potreba kopit novy protoze technologie budou uz uplne nekde jinde
<SquirrelCZE> ty, mne posledni Acer vydrzel 5 let
<SquirrelCZE> a tomuhle davam stejne :D
<Chinese_soup> ja mam FSC uz 7 let :)
<Chinese_soup> sice tomu nefunguje displej a baterka vydrzi jen hodinu a pul pri 800MHz, ale jede!
<DoNtIkE> jo.. mam nekde ve sklepe starou toshibu. je to sice klasik ale i to se pocita :D
<Chinese_soup> a displej by jel, kdyby nebyl rozbit lidskou rukou ;-)
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> nebo spíš nohou ...
<Guest21660> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> hi
<Guest21660> asi po roku som si odinstaloval ubuntu maverick
<Guest21660> a nainstaloval knoppix
<Chinese_soup> good for you
<Guest21660> tx
<Guest21660> mozeme to tu preberat?
<Chinese_soup> proč by ne
<Chinese_soup> ale nevím co chceš probírat :)
<Guest21660> klavesnicu sk
<Guest21660> v systemovych nastaveniach som si vybral defaultnu klavesnicu sk, ale stale mam us
<starejbar> proc nikdo nema rad ubuntu?
<DoNtIkE> <Guest21660> asi po roku som si odinstaloval *CENSURE*  *CENSURE*
<DoNtIkE> <Guest21660> a nainstaloval *CENSURE* :D
<Chinese_soup> protoze ubuntu!
<starejbar> :D
<DoNtIkE> jako zacatecnikovy me vyhovuje :D
<Guest21660> v navode je mimo ine> You can see a country flag in the panel at the lower right of the screen.
<Guest21660> ale ja tam mam stale US
<Chinese_soup> Guest21660: GNOME?
<Guest21660> >starejbar>ubuntu je dobre, a myslim ze 11.v je vinikajuca pre beznych uzivatelov
<Chinese_soup> ja jsem taky bezny uzivatel a mam debian :)
<Guest21660> kde
<Chinese_soup> hmm, tak to ja jsem ze hry :)
<Guest21660> sorry, nechcel som nikoho urazat. myslel som moju mamu
<Chinese_soup> wat? :D
<starejbar> taky se spis povazuju za bfu, ale i tak jsem skoncil u 10. 10
<starejbar> dalsi upgrade bude asi taky na debian
 * SquirrelCZE je na 11.10 a pri 12.04 prepina na LTS
<starejbar> njn ale me se nechce na unity .) 
<Chinese_soup> te nikdo nenutí :)
<starejbar> tak se pri instalaci da zvolit prostredi?
<SquirrelCZE> ne
<SquirrelCZE> neinstaluj Ubuntu :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale treba Kubuntu etc.. :-)
<starejbar> :D
<Chinese_soup> nevím, ubuntu jsem naposledy pouzil Ubuntu 9.10 live cd, protoze bylo nejbliz a potreboval jsem fsck
<SquirrelCZE> starejbar: nicmene ja mam ubuntu rad :D
<Chinese_soup> však nikdo neříká, že fallback-sračko-mode, vymazat unity
<Chinese_soup> nahradit čím chceš
<Chinese_soup> problem solved; next!
<starejbar> taky jsem donedavna jel na ubuntu ted uz nejekej cas kubuntu
<starejbar> njn tak uz radsi hodime debian
<Guest21660> ale problem bude asi niekde s pravami. ked chcem zmenit prihlasovaciu obrazovku tak mi pise>
<Guest21660> Nastavenie spr?vcu prihl?senia (KDM)
<Guest21660> You are not allowed to save the configuration
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<Chinese_soup> apt-get purge kdm a startx po bootu
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ja bych aji presel na Archlinux
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: ja myslel, ze jsi presel?
<SquirrelCZE> ale nevim jake prostredi :-(
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: s awesome?
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: vratil jsem se, protoze mi na archu neslo BT, ktere mi na 11.10 taky prestalo fungovat
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: ty, to je sice na praci fajn
<SquirrelCZE> ale ja nechci porad pracovat, chci pouzivat PC i s vypnutym mozkem
<SquirrelCZE> coz awesome zatim moc nesplnuje :D
<Chinese_soup> ja jedu na GNOME2 a jsem happy :)
<Chinese_soup> ja taky premyslel o awesome, ale mozna pozdeji :)
<SquirrelCZE> ty, z jedne strany se s tim fakt nejlepe pracuje, z druhe...
<SquirrelCZE> na normalni pouzivani nevim nevim :D
<Chinese_soup> tak ja ho zkousel, ale byl jsem v tu dobu moc linej si s tim pohrat :D
<Chinese_soup> a ted to lezi na disku tak pulroku uz :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<starejbar> s awesome?
<dipsy> awesome som mal na mavericku
<SquirrelCZE> takze... :D
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: mne spis sralo ze jsem to nemohl dostat do stavu kdy aplikace nevypadaly jak z Windows 95
<Chinese_soup> jsi moc vybiravy
<Chinese_soup> W95 style rules
<Chinese_soup> :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak... :D
<SquirrelCZE> co se tyce designu tak ted mam nejvice rad pruhledne veci :D
<dipsy> na 10.10 ano
<Chinese_soup> pff
<Chinese_soup> pruhledne veci
<Chinese_soup> zkus si zit na mem pc :P
<Chinese_soup> to by sis nechal zdat o nejakych pruhlednych terminalcich a kytickach
<SquirrelCZE> ? :D
<SquirrelCZE> to vis, mi co mame Sandy Bridge s Dedikovanou grafikou a 8GB ram si hold vybirame no
<DoNtIkE> nevim k cemu je dobre mit 8gb ram. Ja jsem rad kdyz vyuziji 2gb
<SquirrelCZE> virtualni PC
<SquirrelCZE> to je duvod proc jsem upgradoval ze 4
<SquirrelCZE> a duvod proc jsem mel 4 je to ze tolik bylo u notesu
<Chinese_soup> pff
<Chinese_soup> 1.6GHz; 2 GB RAM :)
<DoNtIkE> jo nec podobneho mam na starem pc
<DoNtIkE> to se tam kousou aji flash videa :D
<dipsy> restart
<Chinese_soup> mně ne
<Chinese_soup> pokud to nedavam do fullscreenu
<Chinese_soup> tam je 10 fps
<Chinese_soup> ale taky to dela to, ze nemam akceleraci
<DoNtIkE> taky nemam.. premyslel jsem ze bych tam koupil nejaky lepsi cpu. Je tam AM2 patice a nejslabsi sempron
<Chinese_soup> ja mam turion64 ml-32 :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: zalez
<Chinese_soup> nemohu za to, ze si nemam jak vydelat na novy pocitac!
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak, ja bych si taky nevydelal :-(
<DoNtIkE> nic.. jdu spat. Zitra ve skole zacinam brzo, mejte se fajn
<DoNtIkE> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> bb
<dipsy> uz som zistil ako prepnut klavesnicu: setxkbmap sk qwerty
<starejbar> gj
<dipsy> len neviem ci mi to vydrzi po restarte
<Chinese_soup> tak to narves do autorunu a je to
<Chinese_soup> pokud ne
<dipsy> asi tak
<Chinese_soup> :)
<Chinese_soup> no nic, jdu hajinkat, gn
<dipsy> gn idem to restartovat a tiez pojdem
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-02
<zezik> no sakra tady je víc lidí než ve dne :D
<DoNtIkE> dobre ranko
<starejbar> hoj, technicka: da se nejak jednoduse dostat system do "cisteho" stavu jak po instalaci smazanim /home/user? nebo se pletu?
<kyberdev> starejbar: teoreticky by stacilo pomazat vsetko zacinajuce bodkou v /home/user
<kyberdev> starejbar: tym sa vymazu nastavenia pouzívatela - komplet. sw samozrejme ostava
<starejbar> to jsem si bohuzel myslel
<starejbar> takze na vypucovani systemu si projit apt log co se tam pralo a jit zpet
<starejbar> nebo spis porovnat seznam naistalovanejch baliku cistyho systemu s tim mym
<kyberdev> starejbar: nie je "jednoduchsie" preinstalit system?
<starejbar> no tak asi by bylo, ale jen tak uzvazuju kdybych chtel udelat cistku svych "pokusu" tak jak na to :)
<kyberdev> starejbar: na pokusy mam virtualny stroj
<kyberdev> starejbar: v buntu/debiane je tusim apt-get autoremove a apt-get autoclean a zbavis sa nepotrebnych balikov po pokusoch
<starejbar> jj auto... znam ale to je spis na vycisteni od knihoven co uz nejsou potreba apod. 
<starejbar> jina ten virtual neni spatny napad ale na to jsem asi moc liny :)
<starejbar> heh tak ja po pul hodine vygooglim jak poresit problem se spustenim aplikace pres mono a vono mi to vyhodi typickou win hlasku: there hes been a problem startin aplication, please contact customer support :d
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-03
<starejbar> heh neveril bych ze mi jeste nekdy prijde mejlem soubor "jmeno_obrazku".exe :D
<DoNtIkE> zdechl pes tu :D
<ZOMBitch> _Brano_: jaky mas IRC klient na androidu, uz v tom plavu taky :)
<_Brano_> ZOMBitch: fúha :D momentálne žiadny.. :D
<_Brano_> ale mal som niečo čo malo v názve irc… akurát že som to vôbec nepoužíval
<ZOMBitch> scihnu jeste market, zatim to jen tak okoukavam :)
<_Brano_> :-)
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: irssi tam nedostanes ? :)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nevim, to asi ne :D
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: ale pokusim se o to :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: to je slovo chlapa :)
<dipsy> ahoj
<Chinese_soup> hi
<dipsy> ako si nastavim localtime
<dipsy> ?
<|Nuclear|> tak co chuligáni kdo z vas se chysta o vikendu do brna ?
<dipsy> ako si z prikazoveho riadku nastavim zonu ako root
<dipsy> ?
<SquirrelCZE> lidi
<SquirrelCZE> mam wallch na nahodne meneni obrazku na pozadi
<SquirrelCZE> nevite jak to udelat at dava na kazdou virtualni plochu (8) dava jiny obrazek? :D
<ZOMBitch> dipsy: zonu?
<Chinese_soup> k čemu wallpaper, když ho stejně vidím jen při rebootu
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: to bude leda v nastaveni compizu mam ten pocit
<ZOMBitch> Chinese_soup: :))
<SquirrelCZE> Chinese_soup: ne vsici :-)
<Chinese_soup> dipsy: tzconfig?
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: no, ja prave premyslim ze to hlavne nepujde tim externim programem co mam 
<SquirrelCZE> takze, jak jde nastavit pozadi v ubuntu pomoci terminalu? :-)
<Chinese_soup> dipsy: nebo ručně vybereš neco z /usr/share/zoneinfo/ a hodis to misto /etc/localtime
<dipsy> localtime mi nejde otvorit
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: upravit to pres gconf-tool?
<Chinese_soup> dipsy: tak se logni jako root
<Chinese_soup> sudo su
<dipsy> som ako root v mc
<Chinese_soup> tak to zkus mimo mc
<ZOMBitch> :)
<dipsy> a cim?
<Chinese_soup> treba nano, vim
<Chinese_soup> cat
<Chinese_soup> whatever
<dipsy> oka
<Chinese_soup> nebo pouzij proste to tzconfig
<dipsy> root@Microknoppix:/home/knoppix# tzconfig
<dipsy> WARNING: the tzconfig command is deprecated, please use: dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<Chinese_soup> tak dpkg-reconfigure tzdata
<dipsy> diky , to funguje :-)
<SquirrelCZE> :-)
<Chinese_soup> neni zac
<dipsy> idem dalej...
<dipsy> spustil som si autoremove a:
<dipsy> Setting up postgresql-common (113) ...
<dipsy> Starting PostgreSQL 8.4 database server: mainThe PostgreSQL server failed to start. Please check the log output: 2011-11-03 21:26:49 CET FATAL: konnte Serverzertifikatsdatei >>server.crt<< nicht laden: Datei oder Verzeichnis nicht ge ... failed!
<dipsy>  failed!
<dipsy> invoke-rc.d: initscript postgresql, action "start" failed.
<dipsy> dpkg: error processing postgresql-common (--configure):
<dipsy>  subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<dipsy> configured to not write apport reports
<dipsy>                                       Errors were encountered while processing:
<dipsy>  postgresql-common
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: gconf-tool by ti mel stacit :)
<SquirrelCZE> no, rekneme ze zatim moc nevim jak na to :D
<Chinese_soup> teda pokud je to gnome
<Chinese_soup> a ne nejake trololo unity
<dipsy> kde
<SquirrelCZE> no, je to Unity :D
<Chinese_soup> to bylo na SquirrelCZE ...
<Chinese_soup> SquirrelCZE: no, zkus to
<Chinese_soup>  gconftool-2 -g /desktop/gnome/background/picture_filename
<Chinese_soup> melo by vypsat cestu k wallpaperu co mas ted
<Chinese_soup> kdyz unity je based on gnome tak by to mohlo jet, ale co ja vim
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> mne nedela problem aby vsechny workspaces mely stejne pozadi
<SquirrelCZE> mne jde o to at kazdy workspace ma vlastni nahodne pozadi
<Chinese_soup> vsak to si napises :D
<Chinese_soup> pouzijes wmctrl 
<Chinese_soup> pak /dev/random
<Chinese_soup> a gconf-tool a vyhra!
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> no jo, jenze v gconfu jsem nasel jak nastavit obecne pozadi pro vsechny workspaces
<Chinese_soup> viz to co jsem ted napsal
<SquirrelCZE> a nemuzu tam najit pro kazde zvlast ;-)
<Chinese_soup> nikde jsem nepsal, ze to jde nastavit pro kazde zvlast
<Chinese_soup> 20:32:41 < Chinese_soup> vsak to si napises :D
<SquirrelCZE> hmm
<Chinese_soup> mmh
<SquirrelCZE> pockej, to pres ten gconf pujde
<SquirrelCZE> v gconfu ma sve hodnoty i wall plugin do compizu ktery se stara o jine pozadi na kazdem workspace
<Chinese_soup> pff, compiz
<Chinese_soup> :)
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> a je to v pyci
<SquirrelCZE> kde ma ubuntu "BIG FUCKING RED RESET BUTTON" ?
<Chinese_soup> sudo rm -rf / --no-preserve-root
<SquirrelCZE> aneb, jak se dostat z tohohle http://img10.imageshack.us/img10/9783/screenshotat20111103205.png ?
<Chinese_soup> za tohle jsem tu vlastne dostal ban :))
<SquirrelCZE> ... :-)
<SquirrelCZE> mne spis sere
<SquirrelCZE> ze unity jsem restartoval
<SquirrelCZE> compiz jsem restartoval
<SquirrelCZE> a porad nic, porad to tak vypada, a to neni peknby
<SquirrelCZE> *pekny, pritom Unity 2d funugje
<ZOMBitch> hehe
<Chinese_soup> rozbil sis config compizu!
<SquirrelCZE> nepovidej
<SquirrelCZE> ovsem nejde resetovat
<SquirrelCZE> compiz, resetovany, unity, resetovane
<SquirrelCZE> notyvole
<SquirrelCZE> gconftool-2 --recursive-unset / 
<SquirrelCZE> a porad nic, porad tam ta chyba je
<SquirrelCZE> tak
<SquirrelCZE> Unity je back
<SquirrelCZE> jen global menu jaksi nefunguje
<SquirrelCZE> reboot
<Chinese_soup> zlate gnome
<DoNtIkE> po trablech se schovavajicim se unity jsem usoudil ze bude lepsi se vyhnout nastaveni compizu :D
<SquirrelCZE> no
<SquirrelCZE> spis gconfeditoru
<SquirrelCZE> jinak pointa vtipu: unity plugin v compizu byl vypnut
<SquirrelCZE> takze ti dva se prestali kamaradit a bylo to v py**
<DoNtIkE> ale mam ozkousene ze unity --resetart funguje dobre :D
<SquirrelCZE> zde nefungoval :D
<SquirrelCZE> a to jsem se dostal az k prikazu ktery smazal kompletne cele nastaveni gnome
<SquirrelCZE> no nic, jdu zalohvoat
<SquirrelCZE> *zalohovat
<DoNtIkE> jo ted jsi me pripomel. Jdu  zalahvovat (napit se piva)
<SquirrelCZE> no nic
<SquirrelCZE> jdu hledat graficke prostredi na Archa :D
<SquirrelCZE> lepe receno, nejdriv sepsat pozadavky
<DoNtIkE> ale vcelku se me osvedcilo ukladat data na odíl na konec disku
<DoNtIkE> pri reinstalaci nemam skoro zadnou praci se zalohovanim
 * SquirrelCZE ma externi disk
<SquirrelCZE> 1h 25 min
<SquirrelCZE> to jde
<FrostyX> SquirrelCZE: tam jebni co jsi mel doposud ne ? :)
<SquirrelCZE> no doposud mam Ubuntu s Unity
<SquirrelCZE> no nic, gn
<dipsy> ten knop...x ako live distribucia staci, ale ako instalacia na HD ne
<dipsy> a to KDE je hrozne
<dipsy> idem si toto stiahnut debian-live-6.0.3-i386-gnome-desktop.iso
<kirk_> zdravim, pomohl by mi nekdo s ukolem z linuxu? a tim pomohl myslim udelal ho za me? :)
<Chinese_soup> takhle se nic nenaučíš :)
<kirk_> to je fakt. hori mi ale koudel u prdele a zitra to musim odevzdat a nevim jak to dat dohromady.
<Chinese_soup> no, já ti nepomohu :-) jdu spát
<Chinese_soup> stejně bych to určitě neuměl :)
<kirk_> tak dobrou :) stejne tu hodim to zadani kdyby se nasla nejaka dobra duse. "Na pozadí pravidelně do souboru (jméno zadá uživatel při spuštění nebo po něm, skript zkontroluje existenci a v případě existence souboru bude data doplňovat na konec) vypisovat počet odeslaných (nebo přijatých) paketů za časové období (zadáno uživatelem, např. 1 minutu), s tím, že zvlášť se budou uvádět TCP (zde se bude vypisovat i počet existujíc
<kirk_> ích spojení), a zvlášť UDP pakety)." vymyslel sme ze na cteni tech paketu bych mel pouzit tcpdump, a na vypis kombinaci grepu a wc ale zaboha nevim jak to dat dokupy. prosim pomoc :(
<kirk_> Nevedel by nekdo jak spustit urcity prikaz (tcpdump) na urcenou dobu (napr po dobu jedne minuty)? 
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-04
<falco_> ahoj
<ZOMBitch> mrtvolky ⊙_⊙
<fsuc> :)
<ZOMBitch> docela pohoda sedet v restauraci u obeda a cumet na irc :)
<ZOMBitch> doma to taky neni spatny ale ;)
<fsuc> no ja se jdu venovat obedu prave ted. 
<ZOMBitch> fsuc: dobrou chut neasi ;)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: no dobre rano :D
<FrostyX> hoj
<FrostyX> za chvili jedu domu, .. pisnu pak
<FrostyX> jestli preziju cestu
<fsuc> ZOMBitch: Tobe tez dobrou chut. dik
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: hoj zombe :) Myslis jakoze si vzsavam o pul druhe jak nekteri ? Prd, od osmi jsem byl ve skole
<ZOMBitch> ZOMBitch: nemate net ve skole jo? co je to za ustav? :D
<fsuc> hele ja taky musel bejt od osmi ve skole. ale pravda, v 9:35 jsem tam koncil :D
<falco_> ahoj
<fsuc> ahoj
<dipsy> som si nainstaloval debian
<dipsy> ale nejdu mi prijat maily cez evolution
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: mame tam net, ale rychlost je tak uzasna ze se tam obcas ani nepokousim pripojit
<SquirrelCZE> hi
<dipsy> cez icedove to funguje v poriadku ale neviem tam dostat kalendar
<dipsy> tak som spat v evolution a pise mi este ze nie som online. ???
<dipsy> aj nm-aplet mi pise ze nie som pripojeny
<dipsy> ale ked pustim prehliadac tak ide. aj ifconfig mi pise ze som
<dipsy> uz som nasiel kalendar pre icedove :-)
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: nj, tak to je tragedie :(
<TomasBrincil> Kdo bude zítra na LinuxAltu?
<nuclear__> TomasBrincil, ja i FrostyX  tam budeme :)
<TomasBrincil> super :o) Se stavte na stánku, budeme mít nová CDčka
<nuclear__> u jakyho stanku budes ?
<Chinese_soup> CD? To ještě někdo používá? :)
<TomasBrincil> Ubuntu
<nuclear__> jo to se hodi :) potrebujes rychle live tak cd je ideal :)
<nuclear__> Chinese_soup, a ty tam budes ?
<Chinese_soup> |Nuclear|: bohuzel ne
<FrostyX> |Nuclear|: tvl kdyz ja nevim jestli se mi az tak moc chce ...
<SquirrelCZE> hi:D
<FrostyX> hi
<SquirrelCZE> aaa, LinuxAlt je v Brne :-(
<FrostyX> to je mi novinka :-D
<SquirrelCZE> to znamena ze se tam nedostanu
<SquirrelCZE> a stejne bych zitra nemel cas
<FrostyX> no ja bych musel vstavat kolem 4 rano
<SquirrelCZE> o to nejde
<SquirrelCZE> ale dostal jsem navykend ze skoly notes
<SquirrelCZE> a mam na neho dat Linux (dobrovolna cinost)
<SquirrelCZE> takze se chci venovat tomu, s tim ze mam jeste celou Nedeli zavody takze...
<FrostyX> Mam takovy drobny problem s irssi + bitlbee + facebook. Dost casto kdyz se odpojim, uz se tomu moc nechce pripojit zpatky. ted mam treba cele odpoledne zaple irssi, irc a icq se pripojilo temer ihned po probuzeni pocitace a pripojeni k siti, ale facebook uz hodiny nic. Co s tim ?
<SquirrelCZE> facebook ma porad problemy s timhle
<SquirrelCZE> zbavis se toho tim ze v momente kdy to zacne delat
<SquirrelCZE> das facebook.com, odhlasit a prihlasis se pod presne stejnou identitou jakou mas nastavenou v bitlbee
<SquirrelCZE> pak bitlbee v pohode zacne fungovat
<FrostyX> a nema irssi nejaky reconnect ? Ne ze bych ale neco takoveho nasel
<FrostyX> *bitlbee ne irssi
<SquirrelCZE> nebude fungovat :D
<SquirrelCZE> on se snazi pripojit znova ale fb ho proste odmitne
<FrostyX> no jako ne ze by se mu chtelo naskocit
<PetrLeoCompel> čusje tu nějaký člověk co ještě nespí a je schopen přemýšlet ?? 
<PetrLeoCompel> ??
<ZOMBitch> ani ne :)
<PetrLeoCompel> mam tu fakt super prkotinu :D 
<ZOMBitch> my ostatni mame supr opicku :P
<PetrLeoCompel> Tu mam taky :D 
<PetrLeoCompel> Ale tu přecházim :D
<ZOMBitch> ... ucis ji chodit jo? :D
<PetrLeoCompel> to víš :D
<ZOMBitch> a co mas za prob?
<PetrLeoCompel> Server s veřejnou IP. Je tam webserver,mail,ftp, ...... Hodně věcí no ale problém nastává že se chci na ten web připojit z veřejný ok zadam si veřejnou do prohlížeče ... Sem v jiné síti a nefunguje
<PetrLeoCompel> sem před serverem v lokální síti zadam jeho adresu lokální a funguje 
<PetrLeoCompel> a teď jde o to jestli mi provider zakázal 80 nebo jestli to je mnou :D
<ZOMBitch> potrebujes nastavit forwardowani portu 80 na routeru
<PetrLeoCompel> no právě že do dnešního odpoledne to běželo :D
<PetrLeoCompel> pak se prej už nikdo tam nedostal
<ZOMBitch> tak restartuj router :P
<PetrLeoCompel> nemam tu router :D žádnej. mam tu jen kabel z antény :D co je na střeše to je všechno :D
<PetrLeoCompel> kdyby byl 10x vypojenej :D
<PetrLeoCompel> kdyby byl tak je
<ZOMBitch> neco ti tu vnitrni LAN musi tvorit, to zarizeni je pri nejmensim nakopany a restart by mu mozna pomoh
<PetrLeoCompel> mmnt :D jdu na sřechu :D
<PetrLeoCompel> super :D
<PetrLeoCompel> střechu
<ZOMBitch> hlavne z5 se vracej normalne a ne letem :P
<PetrLeoCompel> z5
<Chinese_soup> :)
<PetrLeoCompel> :D hm a hovno :D
<PetrLeoCompel> je tam parchant :D ale je jich tam tolik že nevim kterej je muj naštěstí fotr spí tak sem resetoval 3 :D
<PetrLeoCompel> nic se nezměnilo
<PetrLeoCompel> :/
<PetrLeoCompel> no tak to asi nebude u mě :/
<PetrLeoCompel> ach jo posledně mi zakazovali SMTPčko a teď httpčko no skvělý :/ no nic pozvedněme číše a děkuji za tvoji radu :D
<PetrLeoCompel> Tak jsi jdu zahrát aspoň plants vs zombies čus :D
<Chinese_soup> eh
<ZOMBitch> lol
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-05
<ZOMBitch> cool provider, by mi udelal asi jednou :)
<DoNtIkE> tak jaky byl linuxAlt? ja jsem bohuzel mel skoleni :-/
<kocichi> Ahoj, nefunguje mi grub, poradí někdo?
<kocichi> Na ubuntu 11.10 mi nejde nastavit grubem boot Win7, ačkoli v /boot/grub/menu.lst mám default 4. Dále mi nefunguje příkaz vypnout, skončí na fialové obrazovce s logem ubuntu, musím vypnout natvrdo.
<Chinese_soup> Ubuntu 11.10 pouziva GRUB1?
<kocichi> Teprve se s ním seznamuji, měl by tam být. I když jsem se někde dočetl, že je tam i grub2. Zkoušel jsem to nastavit i přes "správce spouštění", ale chová se mi to pořád zle.
<FrostyX> Imho je v ubuntu uz dlouho grub2
<kocichi> Může být, jak říkám, teprv se s tím seznamuji.
<FrostyX> Win7 ti nejde bootnout, nebo ti jen nejde nastavit ho jako defaultni ?
<kocichi> Bootnout jde, jen ne defaultně.
#ubuntu-cz 2011-11-06
<ZOMBitch> gm people
<Chinese_soup> taky
<[> Cau
<Chinese_soup> hi
<[> \nick Ratten
<FrostyX> hoj
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: btw pekna hackerska ikonka :)
<FrostyX> :)
<ZOMBitch> mi to docvaklo az ted kde jsem to vlastne videl :)
<yeti> nainstaloval jsem si kubuntu a vytvořil jsem ještě druhý účet, ale nemůžu se na něj přihlásit. Při přihlašování mi to píše že mám zmněnit heslo,ale nedělá to nic. Nesetkal se někdo s podobným problémem?
<ZOMBitch> yeti: rozepis trosek "nedela to nic" ...
<ZOMBitch> yeti: popr nastavit heslo manualne v terminalu ... passwd
<yeti> Chci zmněnit to heslo a nic to nepíše, až napíšu nickname účtu který používám tak se můžu přihlásit
<ZOMBitch> z tohodle nejsem moudrej teda 
<ZOMBitch> yeti: zmena hesla pres passwd jde ci nejde? (zmena hesla ciziho uctu samozrejme delat jako root)
 * ZOMBitch doufa, ze dostane reakci jeste v tomto stoleti :P
<FrostyX> :)
<yeti> to jde,po mě to chce změnu hesla při přihlašování toho druhého účtu, když napíšu do přihlašovací obrazovky nick toho účtu a heslo které jsem mu přiřadil při zakládání toho účtu
<ZOMBitch> jeste ze nejsme placena podpora, to bych chtel priplatky :D
<yeti> sorry píšu pomalu
<ZOMBitch> yeti: zkus to heslo zmenit pres passwd a prihlasit se znovu, zrejme nekde nastala chyba
<ZOMBitch> yeti: vpoho, staci to sekat po par slovech :)
<yeti> dík,zkusím to
<FrostyX> otevri konzolu, logni se za roota, dej "passwd nefunkcniUzivatel" nastav mu heslo a zkus se prihlasit. (ten prikaz napises bez uvozovek a za nefunkcniUzivatel dosad login toho uzivatele, kteremu chces nastavit heslo)
<ZOMBitch> +1 ;0
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: hoold mas ten cit pro vysvetlovani ;)
<yeti> jdu na to
<FrostyX> :-D
<yeti> a není lepší ten účet založit v terminálu?
<ZOMBitch> yeti: ano je :)
<ZOMBitch> kdyz se neco nahodou pos.ere, tak to vidis hned ;)
<yeti> jak se to dělá?
<ZOMBitch> useradd ... man useradd
<ZOMBitch> resp, poslu ti odkaz :)
<FrostyX> prozatim bych ale zkusil jen tu zmenu hesla.
<ZOMBitch> tjn
<ZOMBitch> yeti: http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Z%C3%A1kladn%C3%AD%20p%C5%99%C3%ADkazy?highlight=%28useradd%29
<ZOMBitch> takze vlastne adduser :P
<ZOMBitch> je to vcelku jedno
<ZOMBitch> btw doporucuju nastudovat alespon zaklad z wiki
<yeti> už sem ty příkazy našl, zkusím to
<ZOMBitch> pro pozdejsi manipulaci se systemem :)
<ZOMBitch> jojo :)
 * ZOMBitch premysli jestli povysis system, nebo rovnou format a jiny distro :D
<FrostyX> ono uz vyslo nejaky novy LTS ?
 * ZOMBitch uz si dlouho nic totalne nerozvoral, tak se mu asi styska :))
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: 11.04 je pro me nove :D
<ZOMBitch> jedu na 10.04 porad :P
<FrostyX> tak 11.04 by mohla byt stabilni. 
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> ale jak dopadne povyseni, to je ve hvezdach :))
<SquirrelCZE> ty
<SquirrelCZE> povyseni bude podle mne ok
<SquirrelCZE> jen si asi budes zvykat na Unity :D
<FrostyX> prd
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: to sotva
<FrostyX> uz ho vidim jak dava fluxbox pryc :-D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: to se do fluxboxu nastesti nesere :P
<SquirrelCZE> jo aha :D
<ZOMBitch> neasi :D
<SquirrelCZE> posli screen please :D
<ZOMBitch> grr
<FrostyX> :-D
<SquirrelCZE> no tak co :D
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1336400/mamutak.png
<ZOMBitch> jeste uploaduju ale :)
<SquirrelCZE> juj :D
<ZOMBitch> 2,4MB :P
<SquirrelCZE> to mas jake rozliseni?
<ZOMBitch> 2960*1050
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: link by mel jit
<SquirrelCZE> wow
<SquirrelCZE> tak to je hodne pekne
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: pouzve fluxbox nebo mas neco na ty windowborder?
<SquirrelCZE> protoze to vypada vice nez slusne
<SquirrelCZE> *pouze
<ZOMBitch> fluxbox :)
<ZOMBitch> od nej me asi nic neodtrhne :))
<FrostyX> rek bych ze xmonad / awesome / dwm / i3 / ... musi byt navykovejsi po nejake dobe uzivani
<SquirrelCZE> no
 * SquirrelCZE zkousel awesome
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: premejslel jsem nad xmonad
<SquirrelCZE> jako, sice na praci nejlepsi
 * FrostyX premyslel taky
<SquirrelCZE> ale nechci na notesu jen pracovat a na normalni uzivani mi awesome nepripada buhvijake
 * ZOMBitch by byl zas mesic zalezlej ve WM a ladil picoviny :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<FrostyX> jj to je nejhorsi. A navic konfigurace xmonadu je v haskellu a to je trosku neco jinyho oproti tomu na co jsme zvykli :-D
 * SquirrelCZE by beztak ale skoncil u fluxboxu ktery by se nenapadne podobal unity
<SquirrelCZE> ZOMBitch: umit to globalmenu? :D
<SquirrelCZE> umi to
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: nevim co je to globalmenu :)
<ZOMBitch> http://haskell.org/wikiupload/a/aa/Screen-triplehead-galois.jpg
<yeti> dík za pomoc, účet sem vymazal a znovu udělal v terminálu a je to OK
<ZOMBitch> yeti: parada
<SquirrelCZE> eh
<SquirrelCZE> mas menu aplikaci (soubor, nastroje, help ....)
<SquirrelCZE> a Unity to menu presouva do sve vrchni listy
<SquirrelCZE> tak neco takoveho
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: tady mas menu jaky si napises, asi tak :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> pockej, tohle ale manipuluje jen s menu aplikaci...
<ZOMBitch> tohle v textovym editorem :P
<SquirrelCZE> http://static.twm-kd.com/twm-uploads/2011/03/unity-global-menu.png
<SquirrelCZE> menu Nautiluse je presunuto do unity baru
<SquirrelCZE> a tohle se snazi delat se vsema aplikacema
<ZOMBitch> jo jasny chapu
<ZOMBitch> to je pro fluxbox tabu, tady nemas na liste nabidky, tady je to pres pravy mysitko pokud chces klikat a to nechces :)
<SquirrelCZE> njn
<SquirrelCZE> jako, to global menu je perfektni v tom
<ZOMBitch> jde o zvyk :)
<SquirrelCZE> ze mam jen 1366x768
<SquirrelCZE> takze o radek min v kazdem programu je kurevsky velke plus
<SquirrelCZE> (hlavne u fullscreenu)
<ZOMBitch> jn
<ZOMBitch> ja si vetsinu sveho datlovani beru na tenhle komp s dvouma monitorama, pak se dela o dost lip, fakt mam strach poznat luxux 3 monitoru :)
<ZOMBitch> *luxus
<ZOMBitch> jsem se v tech X nejak sek :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * SquirrelCZE ma luxus ze lezi v luzku
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: me by tam treba jeb ten panel vlevo
<SquirrelCZE> ty, ja ho mam rad
<SquirrelCZE> a mel bych ho radsi kdyby sel configurovat :-(
<ZOMBitch> njn :D
<ZOMBitch> ja rad prostor :P
<SquirrelCZE> jako
<SquirrelCZE> autohide ;-)
 * SquirrelCZE ho vydi jen kdyz po nem neco chce
<ZOMBitch> jee, jeste s tim otravovat grafiku, mg :D
<SquirrelCZE> :-P :D
 * ZOMBitch vidi menu taky jen kdyz zmackne pravy mysitko na plose ;)
<SquirrelCZE> a co mam nejradsi je Dash
<SquirrelCZE> alias Spotlight na Macu
<SquirrelCZE> alias stejna picovina ve Windows
<ZOMBitch> ja radsi bash teda :)
<SquirrelCZE> zacnes neco psat a zacne to hledat danou vec mezi aplikacema/souborama....
<FrostyX> ja mam menu na alt+w bo plochu nevidim nikdy
<ZOMBitch> FrostyX: bych si moh taky bindnout, pravda :)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> tak ja mam skorem cely menu na solo bindech, takze ho vlastne videt ani nemusim :D
<SquirrelCZE> ty
<SquirrelCZE> ja ten unity left-bar pouzivam jenom k zapinani aplikaci nebo k jejich zabijeni
<SquirrelCZE> a samozrejmne k prepinani mezi spustenyma
<ZOMBitch> btw FrostyX uviznul si mi v pipe cece, musel jsem tam poslat echo "" :) nejakej malinkej bug ;)
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<SquirrelCZE> jako, ja to vidim
<SquirrelCZE> ja si nainstalovat fluxbox
<SquirrelCZE> tak se pak mesic seru s conkym
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: k zabijeni pouzivam kill :)
<SquirrelCZE> ty, je pravda ze to je stylovejsi :D
<FrostyX> ZOMBitch: ou dpc
<ZOMBitch> SquirrelCZE: resp alias diebitch="kill $(pgrep $@)"
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> alias je volitelny :D
<FrostyX> no nic, jedu do azkabanu
<FrostyX> zatim se tu mejte
<ZOMBitch> what?
<ZOMBitch> tak ja dam hru :P
<SquirrelCZE> :D
 * ZOMBitch doufa, ze povodi on je a ne oni jeho :D
<SquirrelCZE> jaka hra?
<ZOMBitch> quakelive
<ZOMBitch> deformace z mladi :D
 * SquirrelCZE sel do archu s fluxboxem, ale to by zase trvalo mesic nez by ten notes byl pouzitelny,...
<ZOMBitch> jn, bych sel uplne stejne, ale presne, kde vzit ten mesic :)
<SquirrelCZE> jako, posledne jsem to udelal za tri dny ...
<ZOMBitch> resp ja to mam o 3 tejdny lehci asi no :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale to bylo pres vykend
<SquirrelCZE> a navic slo o awesome ktere jsem pouzival v defaultu
<ZOMBitch> jn
<SquirrelCZE> kurde
 * SquirrelCZE nevi jaky film si stahnout
<h00ked> cus prdi
<h00ked> rozvbehavali jste nekdo ctyri monitory, idealne na debianu? :D
<_Brano_> ne :D
<h00ked> hm...
<h00ked> sem na to celkem zvedavy... :D
<roman_2> zdravim, pouzivate nekdo gnome3?
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: nejsi ty ten, co nas tu znal? :D
<h00ked> ja vas znal?
<h00ked> :D
<h00ked> ZOMBitch, a ty jsi kdo? :D
<ZOMBitch> tak si trhni :D
<h00ked> tak jo :D
<h00ked> mno bude to zajimave twl... crossfire na dvou atinach a nastaveni ctyr lcd... :D
<ZOMBitch> h00ked: mel jsem tu pro tebe podrobnej ceskej navod, ale tak, budu svine a neposlu ti odkaz :D
<h00ked> hm.... :D
<h00ked> porad quake? :D
<ZOMBitch> jj
<ZOMBitch> :))
<roman_2> nevite nahodou nekdo, jak dostat z gnome3 menu ikony odinstalovanych aplikaci wine? Zkousel jsem to pomoci gnome-menueditoru.. bez uspechu :(
<h00ked> fuj, gnome3 :D
<SquirrelCZE> coz mi pripomina
<SquirrelCZE> jak funguje atinacke eyefinity na tuxovi?
<SquirrelCZE> jakoze, 6 monitoru? ]:->
 * SquirrelCZE ma tohle jako neco co by v zivote chtel mit
<roman_2> h00ked: ..uprimne, taky mam radsi gnome classic ;)
<SquirrelCZE> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QiYDbdHB548&feature=related avsak prieco ne
<h00ked> jooo tezko rict
<h00ked> ja budu v tydnu sprovoznovat ctyri monitory :D
<h00ked> sest asi az zase povysim :D
<SquirrelCZE> :D
<ZOMBitch> :D
<SquirrelCZE> ale i tak, to musi byt nadhera na tom pracovat :D
<ZOMBitch> tjn
 * SquirrelCZE ted normalne pouziva 8 workspaces
<h00ked> mno devet uz je celkem masakr :D
<SquirrelCZE> pri predstave ze bych vsech 8 mel pred sebou :D
<SquirrelCZE> tak 8 mi taky jeste pripada realne
<h00ked> mno ja bych to vyresil asi dve rady po ctyrech na sobe :D
<SquirrelCZE> ja bych spis 16:9 monitory otocene o 90 v jedne rade
<h00ked> hm... to by mi asi nevyhovovalo
<h00ked> twl ale ted jak jsem na dojebanem systemu to je des...
<h00ked> odpojim flashku a zacne se mi instalovat tiskarna.... zamknu plochu a zacne se nacitat dvd v mechanice.... pripojim flashku a neco se spusti... :D:D
<h00ked> zacinam mit chute
<h00ked> dva eyefinity karty... :D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-29
<Willi-Smith> ahoj , máme tu nejaké aktivní členy co by mi pomohl s x serverem?
<Chinese_soup> ptej se, bud se nekdo chytne, nebo se odpojis za par minut a problem tim bude vyresen (pro nas)
<Willi-Smith> potřeboval bych spustit aplikaci na vzdálenem stroji přes ssh tak aby se display pouzil muj lokalni laptop , znamena to že DISPLAY=:0.0 spusti apl na vzdalenem stroji ale ja potrebuji aby se graficky vystup presmeroval na lokalni stroj
<Willi-Smith> DISPLAY=:10.0.0.5 (adresa lokalniho stroje), nechce fungovat
<FrostyX_> staci se pri pripojovani na ssh pripojit s parametrem -X ne ? 
<FrostyX_> a pak se zadny displeje neresi ..
<Willi-Smith> jj ale to se mi aplikace spusti na stroji na ktery se pripojuji , ale ja potrebuji aby se aplikace spustila na laptopu odkud se na server (kde se spusti apl) připojuji
<Sinedios> zdar http://pastebin.com/RfE7vPgM mohli by ste sa mi pozriet na ten conf samby? lebo sem tam mi pri sambe pada wifina
<Sinedios> cez lan to ide bez problemov
<Sinedios> jaj no ale nebudte prosim taky lenivy :D
<Chinese_soup> Willi-Smith->solved; next
<Chinese_soup> oh, there is already next
<Sinedios> ides mi pozriet ten conf?:)
<FrostyX_> Jo, chinese. Nebud lenivy a pozri se mu na ten conf :-D
<Chinese_soup> O_o
<FrostyX_> :-D :-D
<Chinese_soup> Já? Dělat něco jiného než práci bota?
<Chinese_soup> Upřímně ani nevím.
<Chinese_soup> Sambu jsem nikdy nepoužíval.
<Sinedios> -.-
<Chinese_soup> A když jo, tak mi jela krásně i přes wifi a akorát jsem přidával do nějakýho skvělýho configu ééééé, shares.
<FrostyX_> Ale bud opatrny. S velkou odpovednosti jde ruku v ruce velka zodpovednost ..
<Chinese_soup> Možná problém s ovlaadačem.
<FrostyX_> jsem pica
<FrostyX_> s velkou ... co to tam bylo .. :-D
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: Zkoušels při tom pádu kouknout třeba do dmesg / syslogu?
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: Třeba samba posílá něco něpěkného a je nějaký bug kdekoliv, třeba to dělá router, cokoliv!
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: Nic, vím, že jsem ti těmahle kecama moc nepomohl, takže se omlouvám. :-)
<Sinedios> tak ja som lama :D
<Sinedios> a ano po vyresetovani routra mi wifina znova nabehla
<Sinedios> eh
<Sinedios> nie vyresetovani stacilo ho vypnut a zapnut
<Sinedios> pri nastavenej homenetwork vo wine mi to nerobilo
<Sinedios> ani ked isla samba medzi linuxom a linuxom
<Sinedios> ale linux win mi to pada
<Chinese_soup> Hmm, tak za to určitě může Windows!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Sinedios> mozne to je :D
<Chinese_soup> Opatrně, ale pomalu.....
<Sinedios> a este jedno som chcel
<Chinese_soup> ....... s..... o.... l....
<Chinese_soup> shit!
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Sinedios> dal som si lxde odinstaloval odtial xscreensaver
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: no, zkus pouzivat treba NFS, co jsem koukal, tak widle na to maji i neco v zakladu myslim
<Sinedios> ale aj tak mi obrazovku po 5 minutach vypina
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: tak asi pouziva jiny screensaver
<Chinese_soup> Sinedios: ps aux | grep screensaver nic nevypise?
<Chinese_soup> a nebo to dělají prostě X
<Sinedios> resp robi mi to len na lubuntu
<Sinedios> na debiane kde som lxde doinstaloval potom
<Chinese_soup> Tak buď je tam jiný screensaver.
<Sinedios> s tym problem nieje
<Chinese_soup> Nebo https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/DPMS#Disable_DPMS_and_prevent_screen_from_blanking
<Chinese_soup> s...o...l...v...e...d
<Chinese_soup> ... n
<Chinese_soup> ext;
<Chinese_soup> yes
<Chinese_soup> dal jsem to
<Sinedios> :D
<Sinedios> si na drogach vsak?:D
<Sinedios> este mi mozes odporucit nahradu za xscreensaver 
<Chinese_soup> nevím, používám gnome-screensaver
<Chinese_soup> stačí
<Sinedios> idem to skusit hodit 
<Chinese_soup> používám to stejnak jen na to, aby se mě ta kokotina ptala na heslo při resume ze suspend
<Chinese_soup> proti bfu to stačí
<Sinedios> pch ale uz tam mam aj kde soft :D
<Sinedios> to bude bordel :D
<Chinese_soup> nope
<Chinese_soup> (a to spouštím xka z tty1, takže by stačilo ty xka zabít a "velky hacker" má shell)
<Sinedios> -.-
<Chinese_soup> ale znáš to, bfu nezná žádné ctrl+alt+f1
<Chinese_soup> a to se co? to se vyplatí :-)
<Chinese_soup> a ne, na drogách nejedu
<Chinese_soup> jen tu jsem hlavní řešitel, tzn. píšu sem kokotiny a hlavně solved; next, když se něco vyřeší, jakýmkoliv způsobem (většinou tak, že se někdo na něco zeptá a po dvou minutách odejde)
<Chinese_soup> oh well, konec sraček, jdu spát, dobrou
<Sinedios> gn
<FrostyX_> gn
<Sinedios> vacsinou co som sem prisiel mi odpisoval frosty :D
<Sinedios> tiez brb
<FrostyX_> ale frosty je hloupej a navic se zrovna uci :-D
<Sinedios> gl
<Sinedios> a hf :D
<FrostyX_> :-D
<Chinese_soup> hm
<Chinese_soup> nerikal jsem pred hodinou neco o tom, ze jdu spat?
<FrostyX_> vzpominam si na neco takoveho :-D
<Chinese_soup> fuck.
<Chinese_soup> :D
<Chinese_soup> asi bych měl jít.
<Sinedios> jednu cinsku polievku poprosim
<Sinedios> mam hlad!
<Sinedios> !mam hlad
<Sinedios> -.- nemate tu velmi potrebny skript :D
<Sinedios> !food
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-30
<Chinese_soup> :-))
<_Bumblebee> Zdravím
<FrostyX> hoj
<_Bumblebee> potřebuju poradit, jak můžu upravit soubor sources.list v SSH?
<FrostyX> hadam pomoci textoveho editoru ?
<_Bumblebee> jojo už jsem to zjistil pomocí vi
<FrostyX> jojo, treba. vim a nano tam budou beztak taky
<_Bumblebee> dobře, teď jsem tam něco zkazil v tom souboru a nechci to uložit jak ten editor opustím?
<FrostyX> vi ukoncis pomoci esc a potom napises :q!
<FrostyX> a enter
<_Bumblebee> poněkud blbá otázka ale zatím nemůžu najít žádný návod
<FrostyX> nene, neni to blba otazka .. vi/vim jsou docela sranda kdyz to vidis poprve
<_Bumblebee> a uloží se to nebo ne?
<FrostyX> priste to zkus radsi v editoru nano ... ten ti bude pohodlnejsi
<FrostyX> neulozi
<_Bumblebee> jojo ten nano je lepší já v něm kdysi už upravoval, ale když to člověk párkrát použije a zase to potřebuje použít za rok tak to zapomene
<FrostyX> jasny. 
<_Bumblebee> Díky moc, určitě něco budu ještě potřebovat :D
<FrostyX> oki :-)
<_Bumblebee> Ještě se zatím chci zeptat jestli lze což určitě lze, ale ještě nepotřebuji vědět jak. Jestli jde udělat, že by se z nějakého FTP něco stáhlo do nějaké složky.
<FrostyX> Asi nechapu ten problem ... Otevres nautilus, pripojis se v tom na ftp a potom pomoci copy->paste to zkopirujes kam chces ..
<FrostyX> ne ?
<_Bumblebee> už to instaluju
<_Bumblebee> doufám že to normálně funguje přes SSH
<_Bumblebee> už vím, použil jsem ftp :D
<Chinese_soup> holyshit
<Chinese_soup> bumblebee
<Chinese_soup> zachrante sve /usr!
<_Bumblebee> co?
<Chinese_soup> https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
<Chinese_soup> pardon * https://github.com/MrMEEE/bumblebee-Old-and-abbandoned/commit/a047be85247755cdbe0acce6f1dafc8beb84f2ac
#ubuntu-cz 2012-10-31
<_Bumblebee> je tady někdo?
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-01
<_Bumblebee> Zdravím, je tady někdo?
<dvx> urcite jo :)
<_Bumblebee> Jak bych mohl zprovoznit FTP přes SSH pomocí vsfptd¨
<_Bumblebee> *vsftpd
<FrostyX> _Bumblebee: tak ze se podivas na prvni navod kterej najdes http://www.tachec.org/howto/vsftpd/ a uelas to podle toho
<FrostyX> :-)
<dvx> :)
<_Bumblebee> jééé tak to je tvůj návod? :D
<FrostyX> ne ... jen to byla prvni vec co ma ne vyskocila, kdyz jsem do googlu dal "vsftpd"
<FrostyX> :-D
<FrostyX> *na me
<_Bumblebee> jojo
<_Bumblebee> hele tak ono mi to celou dobu fungovalo jen to funguje na portu 22 :/
<Chinese_soup> wat
<Chinese_soup> ftp na 22?
<Chinese_soup> anyway
<Chinese_soup> solved; next
<Chinese_soup> nemyslel si nahodou sftp?
<Chinese_soup> ah, no, dobra, priste si to prectu cele a ne jen kazdy dvacaty radek
<dvx> presto
<dvx> solved; next :)
<FrostyX> Chinese_soup: ja si precetl kazdy a nechapu co te tak osvitilo, ze "ah, no, dobra, priste si to prectu cele"
<Chinese_soup> ja nevim
<Chinese_soup> jak to mam vedet
<Chinese_soup> kdyz jsem to cele necetl ani dodatecne
<Chinese_soup> :D
<FrostyX> aha tak :-D
<FrostyX> _Bumblebee: Na jakym jinym portu bys to chtel mit ?
<_Bumblebee> Defaultní 21
<Chinese_soup> fskutku
<Chinese_soup> a vskutku "fskutku"
<FrostyX> jo vlastne 22 je ssh ... ahaaa. chinese, uz jsem byl taky osvicen :-D
<Chinese_soup> :-D
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-02
<Fedora> uu
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-03
<sranda> no nepatrito sem, ale treba mi i tak poradite. Chci vytvorit malou email konferenci, ale nejak nevim kde. Na Pandre jsem to sice nastavil, prihlasil se, ale porad mi to pise, ze nejsu clenem:-( Nasel jsem jeste fiesta.cc ale to ma nejakou dlouhou odezvu:-( Toz nejaka pomoc?
<sranda> hmm, tak fiesta.cc vypada ze funguje i kdyz drobna prodleva tam je. Jen me mrzi ze pouziva jine rikazy nez je standart, ale to je asi cena za free:-(
<sranda> a asi nedava prilohy:-(
<sranda> tak me napadlo.. jde ze samby zjistiti IP? Jsem pripojen na siti kde jsou win i lin. Pres sambu vidim skupiny a nazvy PC (v Gnome commanderu). Lze nejak dohledat IP? Diky
<Chinese_soup> lze
<Chinese_soup> treba smbtree -N
<Chinese_soup> a pak nmblookup JMENO_POCITACE
<Chinese_soup> mozna to jde nejak i vylistovat vsechny pres nmblookup, kdyztak manual
<sranda> jj super, diky moc to staci:-)
#ubuntu-cz 2012-11-04
<Sinedios> zdar ludia urobite podporu aj pre fedoru?:D
<Sinedios> pouzivam fedoru s lxde a nech hladam ako hladam chyba mi tam power management
<Sinedios> mozno je to len moja nepozornost po nervoch s repozitarmy ale neviem ho tam najst
<Chinese_soup> zkus #fedora-cs
<Chinese_soup> zde na freenode
<Sinedios> nejaky irc pre prostredie na lxde nieje?
<Sinedios> lebo je to zrejme prostredim
<Chinese_soup> urcite je
<Chinese_soup> ale ne ceske, zda to nevadi
<Sinedios> nemalo ny
<Sinedios> by
<Sinedios> idem hladat dik
<Chinese_soup> irc.oftc.net, #lxde
<Sinedios> thx
<Sinedios> brb
<Chinese_soup> solved;nest
<Chinese_soup> next
#ubuntu-cz 2013-10-30
<b__>   F
<zdenda> servus vespolek
<zdenda> potřebuju poradit s regulárním výrazem
<zdenda> mám text " Bla bluma Tor-dur-bar neco dalšího hor-ského"
<zdenda> regulár sedem "s/\(\b[a-zěščřžýáéúů]\{2,\}\)-\([a-yěščřžýáíéúů]\{3,\}\)/\1\2/g"
<zdenda> a problém je že to sežere i Tor-dur-bar což by nemělo
<hexo> \b ?
<potion> to ma z neakeho perlu, alebo niecoho ineho \b "word boundary"
<klubko> ~♥ echo Tor-dur-bar |perl -ne "s/\(\b[a-zěščřžýáéúů]\{2,\}\)-\([a-yěščřžýáíéúů]\{3,\}\)/\1\2/g && print"
<klubko> ~♥ 
<klubko> panko je na drogach mozno?
<potion> no ale on to robil sedom, ten pozna \b ?
<klubko> aha
 * klubko je hlupe
 * klubko precitalo "sedem" ako "7"
<klubko> a co samu na tom nezda?
<klubko> ma to zozrat nieco, co je oddelen hranicou slova a je to dve a viac malych pismen
<klubko> to "dur" je
<klubko> spravne, ze to zozralo predsa
<potion> no on chce prave aby to nezozralo ten Tor-dur-bar ak som ho pochopil, asi to chce z tej vety vytiahnut
<klubko> to si ho nepochopil, lebo to za z toho pochopit neda]
<klubko> pac nenapsal, co to matchnut ma, iba ze si mysli, ze nieco nema
#ubuntu-cz 2013-11-01
<Frenky_Pohodar> Pěkný večer (noc) vám přeji.
<klubko> :)
#ubuntu-cz 2014-10-30
<DepecheMODE101> zdravíčko ludia :
<DepecheMODE101> :D
* DepecheMODE101 changed the topic of #ubuntu-cz to: Oficiální IRC kanál české a slovenské Ubuntu komunity | http://wiki.ubuntu.cz/Pomoc | http://forum.ubuntu.cz/ |
#ubuntu-cz 2015-10-29
<petrik> zdravim Vas ;)
<potion> zdar
#ubuntu-cz 2016-11-04
<jdrab> o/
